# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Mweb....

## KimH

I am literally as mad as a wet ham about now.

Just received the dreaded "Acceptable Useage Policy" email from Mweb!  Basically telling me that my line will now be managed due to excessive useage!  Running a 4meg uncapped adsl line.  The sudden excessive useage has been traced back to my son who is an online gamer and has hordes of games that require constant updates, doesn't help that he has recently upgraded his computer and has had to re-install and re-download all those updates again and each time he reformats.

Mweb have very" kindly" offered to upgrade me to a 1omeg line at an additional cost of about R460 per month.... hhmm  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Axxess are offering a 10meg line for less than I am paying Mweb now for my 4meg line.

Current Mweb 4meg costs me R899 per month (incl line rental with Telkom)
To upgrade to a 10meg line with Mweb will cost R1 359 per month
Axxess's price for a 10meg line are R799 per month (incl line rental with Telkom)

Before I rush out and kick Mweb to the curb, I have a question to those in the know - are there any differences between Mweb and Axxess's offerings that justify the huge price difference?

----------


## flaker

Correction. that R899 price dropped about 2 months ago. My debit as of yesterday was R809. Its a business rental

----------


## KimH

Nope, they are still billing me R899 per month... which is another bone of contention

----------


## IanF

I use the Afrihost 75GB package which they are doubling to 150GB until end of September. There doesn't seem to be throttling on it plus I can use it at work and home.

----------

KimH (04-Jul-14)

----------


## KimH

My son managed to kill 75gigs in 3 days.  Gonna THROTTLE him tonight when he gets home!

----------


## IanF

> My son managed to kill 75gigs in 3 days.  Gonna THROTTLE him tonight when he gets home!


Wow that is a lot. 
What gets me is why advertise as uncapped and then do this to you. 
I hope your son recovers enough to carry on playing online games. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

KimH (04-Jul-14)

----------


## KimH

> Wow that is a lot. 
> What gets me is why advertise as uncapped and then do this to you. 
> I hope your son recovers enough to carry on playing online games.


South African infrastructure at its best ... or worst!
lol!! @ the recovery comment - I dont care that he is over 6ft tall, I am going to kick his butt hard and ban him for 30 days.  We now have this rolling 30 day period to bring the useage down or some such nonsense.

----------


## Dave A

> My son managed to kill 75gigs in 3 days.


That's impressive!

----------


## BusFact

> Wow that is a lot. 
> What gets me is why advertise as uncapped and then do this to you. 
> I hope your son recovers enough to carry on playing online games.


Yeah, this is an on going debate. It is pretty much uncapped for 99% of the users. Its just a couple that fall foul of the small print, like those that use 75G in 3 days  :Smile: 

I understand the logic behind the throtteling (done by MWeb, not Kim), I do however feel that they are being a bit misleading with the "uncapped" claim, even if so few are affected by it.

----------

KimH (04-Jul-14)

----------


## IanF

Kim
You can sign on to Afrihost and Webafrica for a free 1GB ADSL account and use that for a few days until Mweb calms down.

----------

KimH (04-Jul-14)

----------


## flaker

> Nope, they are still billing me R899 per month... which is another bone of contention
> 
> Attachment 4814


Sorry. They actually billed me R769.  R40 is for an additional service that i subscribe to.

Now, this will be impossible to believe but new subscribers on that package are billed at R769 and old subscribers HAVE to request a reduction to which request they oblige.

THIS IS FROM THEIR WEBSITE:


*4Mbps Premium Uncapped ADSL 
All Inclusive
R769*
per month
MWEB Fon WiFi Router with Range Extender
Surf the net, send mails, social network, YouTube AND stream live content. Great if you're a gamer or live-chatter.

Sign Up

Terms and conditions apply. Subject to our AUP policy. Line speeds quoted are best effort and represent "up to" speeds.

View more ADSL offers

This deal includes:
***Uncapped WiFi at MWEB WiFi Hotspots
Gaming is prioritised
Free Uncapped Website Hosting Lite for 1 year
Month-to-month, no contract

----------

KimH (04-Jul-14)

----------


## KimH

Feedback:

So I have just fought tooth and nail with them, their maximum usage on a 4meg uncapped line is 400 gigs - In June our usage was 355gig and in July 76 gigs - apparently they have this 30 day rolling window thingie which means that our useage for 1 month is 412 gig... logic fail in my opinion but hey!  So we have to cease all downloads for a few days and our account will be unthrottled OR I can pay an extra R460 and upgrade to a 10meg line... hmmm considering our monthly average is 200gigs (half of their excessive usage) - last month was an anomaly thanks to Steam's summer sale!  
So, end result is I have to win favour back by not downloading for the next few days.
Then I tackled the billing department about the decreased fee, they told me I don't quality on my 4meg premium package to which my answer was fine - then I am taking my business to Axxess.  Suddenly my account qualifies for the reduction and my new monthly billing will be R769!  Eish!!!  If I ran my business like this I wouldnt have any damn clients left.

Thanks Flaker for bringing that reduction to my attention and making me fight the good fight!

Rant over  :Smile:

----------

Dave A (05-Jul-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

Mweb will never calm down - they are the biggest rip off in SA.  Wait until u try to cancel with them and they don't stop taking your money !!!!

----------


## AndyD

> My son managed to kill 75gigs in 3 days.  Gonna THROTTLE him tonight when he gets home!


I was about to say that 75 gigs isn't too bad until I saw this;



> In June our usage was 355gig.....


That's more like it  :Smile:  My home bandwidth consumption is > 200gigs/month and I only managed to reduce it to that by disabling wi-fi on my router.

The problem is that all ISP's have to pay Telcom for their bandwidth one way or another so their uncapped packages are a numbers game where they're subsidising the high users by their low users, if the ratio doesn't work then they're out of pocket. High users are always going to run into issues such as selective throtting, over congestion and any other tricks they can pull to keep the consumption down.

----------

KimH (07-Jul-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

I only wish I could use that much.  My Telkom adsl is VERY slow ......... really don't know what to do - have tried everything - it seems our area is in a bad spot for mTN/Vodacom and the exchange is so far away - hence the reason for the slowness !!!

----------


## KimH

Our account was unthrottled on the 5th.  All usual activity has been slowed down and teenager banned (yes, we unplugged him and locked all spare cables away) - we should normalize within the next few days again.  Note to self - keep an eye out for the next Steam Summer sale and lock the teenager in the cellar)

----------


## Justloadit

> I only wish I could use that much.  My Telkom adsl is VERY slow ......... really don't know what to do - have tried everything - it seems our area is in a bad spot for mTN/Vodacom and the exchange is so far away - hence the reason for the slowness !!!


What about Heita? They have some pretty good deals. 
Neotel?

----------


## Houses4Rent

Maybe look at www.cybersmart.co.za

----------


## HR Solutions

Thanks H4R ... I checked them out, but they use the existing Telkom line, which is back to my original problem of being too far from the exchange

----------

